# Indian or Alum



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm off work Friday and trying to decide if I want to take the 1 hour drive to Indian or the half hour drive to Alum. I know a freezing rain is supposed to start in the afternoon. Haven't heard much from Alum so can't decide. We've been doing good at Indian on panfish and some eyes. If anyone goes please post the ice conditions. Thanks.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

CHOPIQ said:


> I'm off work Friday and trying to decide if I want to take the 1 hour drive to Indian or the half hour drive to Alum. I know a freezing rain is supposed to start in the afternoon. Haven't heard much from Alum so can't decide. We've been doing good at Indian on panfish and some eyes. If anyone goes please post the ice conditions. Thanks.


I'll be making a trip down to Indian Friday...leaving NE Ohio around noon. Should be an interesting drive. But two of us are staying down there the weekend to fish Friday - Sunday so we'll try to post on the ice conditions Friday. They should be fine as most places have nearly 12" ice. The edges may be a little sloppy/soft but I'd imagine the main body will be fine. We'll keep ya posted.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

CHOPIQ said:


> I'm off work Friday and trying to decide if I want to take the 1 hour drive to Indian or the half hour drive to Alum. I know a freezing rain is supposed to start in the afternoon. Haven't heard much from Alum so can't decide. We've been doing good at Indian on panfish and some eyes. If anyone goes please post the ice conditions. Thanks.


I have not been on alum personly,but tuesday there was 2 guys on the new galena cove an it looked like swiss cheese. An i know there getting a bunch of dink crappie in a cove north of there.
Ive herd of fish being caught in 10 fow all the way to 34 fow....

For they guys going to indian,please post conditions. Im trying to head that way sunday


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

Indian had 8-10" yesterday crappie, bluegill, and saugeye, bite average to good!


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Buddy fished Indian yesterday and he said the ice was fine. Didn't lose any thickness. He fished in the afternoon caught a few panfish and tried for eyes but no takers. Want to hit Indian but the weather isn't looking good for driving, ice and sleet.


----------



## Byg (Jun 6, 2006)

please post indian reports gonna try to hit it monday


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

I can’t help with Indian but I can tell you alum has sucked overall. I’ve spent a considerable amount of time at new galena with very poor results and it has been getting worse. That’s not to say they won’t show up but that’s how it has been. I caught a 12ish incher out of the cove north of there that saugefisher is talking about (I’m assuming) but the other 30 I caught weren’t half that size. I’m hoping to be able to explore more soon but any cove with a feeder creek is going to be sketchy at best till this all locks back up. There isn’t that much ice on alum. I found as little as 4-5 inches on Tuesday in galena cove. Much of it has more like 8 but 5 inches with all that water on top makes me a bit uneasy. The way people walk around all over there just because they see people on the ice makes me nervous.


----------



## dcool (Apr 14, 2004)

If you go to the Ice Fish Ohio forum you will see that Indian Lake is starting to deteriorate pretty quick. The regulars aren't even chancing it. Main ice seems good, but edges are going away fast. Be safe out there.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Walked out there this evening by the state park. Clear 5-6” of ice. A bit wet the first couple feet off shore but we spudded our way out and it was comfortable. Tomorrow checking out north and south fork to see what the conditions are but locals are saying it’s a bit sketchy so we are proceeding with caution.


----------



## aquaholic2 (Feb 17, 2010)

1MoreKast said:


> Walked out there this evening by the state park. Clear 5-6” of ice. A bit wet the first couple feet off shore but we spudded our way out and it was comfortable. Tomorrow checking out north and south fork to see what the conditions are but locals are saying it’s a bit sketchy so we are proceeding with caution.


Any updates on Indian ice....?


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

aquaholic2 said:


> Any updates on Indian ice....?


Not sure about the forks. Anywhere with strong current is a little sketchy still. Everywhere else has been pretty solid with 6”


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

We hit a couple coves with no feeder creeks. Found two small areasnear the edge that were thin. Every where else was 6-8" of ice. It was oretty easy to spot the "danger areas". We also spudded a main lake areaan found a wayvout to good thick ice an seen 6 shanties on the southwest bank.
The ice was very noisy today,i beleive both from the ice growing and the water dropping. The water where we was cloudy but not muddy. The catching sucked but we didnt move much knowing theres plenty of thin spots out there. if next weekends rain stays away ikl be out again next sunday an will feel better moving around,an maybe fish areas there are feeders. We didnt drive bye long island at all... 
Good luck out there this week guys!


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks everyone for the updates. Fished Indian yesterday. Ice was 6-8" everywhere we were. Lot of gills, few crappies, three perch. Lot of people fishing the Long Island area.


----------

